# Wanted: Ribble Winter / Audax, 56cm



## SamN01 (30 Jul 2012)

In good condition.... any Shimano/SRAM group.... great deal.


----------



## jim55 (30 Jul 2012)

is there not one in the for sale section right now ?


----------



## jim55 (30 Jul 2012)

oops ,,too big
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-ribble-7005-winter-audax-bike.104334/#post-1957458


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> oops ,,too big
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-ribble-7005-winter-audax-bike.104334/#post-1957458


_Waaaaaaaaaaay_ too big!


----------



## robpb (11 Feb 2013)

Are you still looking for a Ribble Audax with 56cm frame I have one for sale.


----------

